# Car Seat Recommendation for a 4 Year Old



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Hello! I am hoping to get some car seat recommendations for my DD. She is currently 42" tall, weighs in at 30 lbs and is riding FFing in a Britax Marathon. DD will need a new car seat by the end of this fall as I anticipate that DS will outgrow his Graco Snugride 35 by that time. He will move into DD's Marathon (at that point it will have roughly 3 years left of safe usage). Thanks!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd look at the Evenflo Maestro ($80) and a later on when she's ready a dedicated booster (the turbobooster runs you about $50), the Graco Nautilus (converts to a booster) or the Britax Frontier 85 (converts to a booster).


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> I'd look at the Evenflo Maestro ($80) and a later on when she's ready a dedicated booster (the turbobooster runs you about $50), the Graco Nautilus (converts to a booster) or the Britax Frontier 85 (converts to a booster).


Agree completely


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

Target is clearancing out some of the Nautiluses (Nautilii?) to make room for new colors. I just got one for $106 last week. DD is 42" and 38 lbs and she loves it.


----------



## freestylemama (Apr 8, 2009)

My kiddo loves her Nauti too. I highly recommend it.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

No suggestions but thanks for asking this! I'm going to have to do the car seat dance with mine soon (DD2 is outgrowing her seat) and was wondering what I should do. Ill look into the Nautilus and see if it would work well with my girls.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

For your second daughter, due to her age I would recommend a convertible, to keep her rear facing. I would not put a two year old in a forward facing seat









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkiMom*
> 
> No suggestions but thanks for asking this! I'm going to have to do the car seat dance with mine soon (DD2 is outgrowing her seat) and was wondering what I should do. Ill look into the Nautilus and see if it would work well with my girls.


----------

